
Stop Creating Bad Forms - coyleandrew
https://medium.com/nextux/form-design-best-practices-9525c321d759
======
Etheryte
Automatically focusing the first input on your form is usually not a good idea
[1]. Pretty much any- and everything that moves focus around without user
interaction is hell to use on a screenreader.

The other recommendations are generally applicable and good advice.

[1]
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/2180699/1470607](https://stackoverflow.com/a/2180699/1470607)

